# Remotes for 1995-1999 Maxima



## MAXIMUS96 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yo, Yo, Yo, Fellow Max's,

I'm interested in purchasing a remote for a 96 Maxima. The only place I've been able to find one is on E-Bay Motors. Sellers are getting approximately $20-$25 per remote. Some sell remotes with instructions , other claim you can get remote settings info. at Nissan Dealers or over the net.

Wanted to check with the real pros and learn from you whether I'm on right the right track or simply headed down a Yellow Brick Road.
The remotes being sold have the following ID's.
FCC ID: A269ZUA078
ISC: 700 K1359

I'm also in the market for a spoiler (Pearl White) and mud guards for my 96 Max. Any suggestions on where to shop?.

Thanks for your help,
Maximus96


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Not sure on the IDs but if it looks like this then it 'should' work:










Alternatively though...you could hit up the local junkyards to try and find the same type as pictured for _much cheaper_.


----------



## mpf415 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am also looking for new remotes for my 96 maxima...If I can find one at a junk yard any ideas where I can get the instructions for reprogramming them? Other than e-bay?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...reprogramming them is available for free. I would like to ask first though...Do you know for certain your Max has an alarm available to it right now? Mine has the security light but doesn't have the stock alarm.


> Q: How do I reprogram the Keyless Remote?
> 
> A: Here's the procedure from the 1995 Factory Shop Manual
> 
> ...


----------



## mpf415 (Apr 14, 2005)

Great thanks...I assume the alarm is factory installed...it's loaded GLE. Bought it used about 7 years ago never thought to ask?


----------



## djmikeb26 (Apr 27, 2005)

*95 nissan maxima remote*



MrEous said:


> Yeah...reprogramming them is available for free. I would like to ask first though...Do you know for certain your Max has an alarm available to it right now? Mine has the security light but doesn't have the stock alarm.


 hey i am new to the forum i read the advice on reprogramming the remote controls for the lock and unlock,the only thing how do i reprogram the trunk button and alarm button?


----------



## avw (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello I'm new to the forum.
My keyless remote is not working, I've tested it and changed the battery to a battery I know works and it fails to give out a signal. I'm planning to buy one from ebay, but when I test the reprogramming method the hazard lights do not flash. 
I enter the car, lock all the doors (including the driver's door) insert my key into the ignition and then fully take it out 7 times in less than 10 secs. but nothing happens. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Akito (Jan 2, 2008)

I would guess a completely dead key fob thing... I have one too, and it's dead. Took it apart, checked it over, replaced battery, did everything, still dead.


----------



## avw (Jan 31, 2007)

*Still Stuck*



Akito said:


> I would guess a completely dead key fob thing... I have one too, and it's dead. Took it apart, checked it over, replaced battery, did everything, still dead.


Thanks for the reply, I've won a fob (keyless remote) on ebay, but I can't get my car to reprogramming mode. No matter how many times I lock the doors and put the key in the ignition chamber (_in and completely out slowly within 10 secs_) I still can't get the hazard lights to flash to confirm that I'm in reprogramming mode.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

avw said:


> Any suggestions?


Just to make sure...you do have the stock alarm right?

If so, I assume the old fob worked at some point?


----------



## avw (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes I believe it is the stock alarm, the former owner had to "bang" the fob a couple times before it would work.
I guess he "banged" it too much :idhitit:

I found a post on another site where someone had the same problem of not being able to get into reprogramming mode, he reckons that by disconnecting the battery for a couple of hours and then reconnecting it he was able to get into reprogramming mode. 
But that didn't work for me.

I know this is a :lame: question but when exactly does the 10 secs start? is from the driver's side door being locked or from the first time you put the key in the ignition chamber?


----------

